# Error 800 on android



## Joeyzcy4r (May 6, 2021)

I created multiple accounts with the same device (s10+) and now when I enter this app, it is blocking me from making any actions since I always enter with this device? How do I fix this? Can I change my device name?


----------



## NaderHussain (Dec 4, 2020)

Which app are you referring to? This would give a better picture of why Error 800 is coming on your Android.


----------



## Joeyzcy4r (May 6, 2021)

Wolt. The food delivery app


----------

